
Nicotine and SARS-CoV-2: Covid-19 may be disease of nicotinic cholinergic system - 9nGQluzmnq3M
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S2214750020302924
======
9nGQluzmnq3M
TL;DR: Nicotine appears to help prevent cytokine storms, and this may explain
why fewer smokers get hospitalized than you'd otherwise expect from a
respiratory disease. Don't start smoking yet, more research needed, etc.

